# Car purchase



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Morning all,
Advice please. What hoops do I need to jump through to buy a car in Spain?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

dmret said:


> Morning all,
> Advice please. What hoops do I need to jump through to buy a car in Spain?


No hoops at all.

You need to be on the padron where the car will be registered. You will also need an NIE number.


[Buying a Brit car, of course, requires none of this and will not be legal!]


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> No hoops at all.
> 
> You need to be on the padron where the car will be registered. You will also need an NIE number.
> 
> ...


you don't need to be on the padrón - you just need proof of your address

https://sede.dgt.gob.es/Galerias/tr...io-titularidad-vehiculo-05-02-2014-INGLES.pdf


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Much obliged m'lud. I intend yo be legal all the way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dmret said:


> Much obliged m'lud. I intend yo be legal all the way.


that's only so that non-residents can purchase vehicles - of course if you live here you'd need to be on the padrón anyway


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> that's only so that non-residents can purchase vehicles - of course if you live here you'd need to be on the padrón anyway


That's interesting. 

When I bought our vehicles (2 so far) plus the children's moto's, I've ALWAYS been asked for my padron certificate.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I bought a new car about 2 months ago from a dealer in Javea (Valencia region). All that was needed was my NIE and address in Spain. I have a home there which I occupy less than 6 months of the year.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Horlics said:


> I bought a new car about 2 months ago from a dealer in Javea (Valencia region). All that was needed was my NIE and address in Spain. I have a home there which I occupy less than 6 months of the year.


It's easy to portray Spain as some kind of bureaucratic nightmare or semi-banana republic whereas it is a modern western European state with the fourth largest economy in the EU. But then it's 'foreign'.
I know that some people have a far from easy time dealing with some aspects of Spanish bureaucracy but that can in some places be put down to lack of knowledge of the language or the official having had a row with his/her partner at breakfast, which happens everywhere. We tend to hear from the few with bad experiences rather than the majority who have no problems whatsoever.
Dealing with British bureaucracy and its jobsworths can be just as frustrating as I know from my experience of dealing with the DWP on behalf of Ward residents when I was a Councillor. And don't get me started on dealing with Lloyds Offshore....
We've had mainly good experiences here with a couple of encounters with miserable sods at Seg Soc. But if you want real frustration in your dealings with officialdom, go east to the former socialist states now in the EU. You really could end up chewing furniture in frustrated rage.


----------



## Texas boy (Sep 14, 2014)

Horlics said:


> I bought a new car about 2 months ago from a dealer in Javea (Valencia region). All that was needed was my NIE and address in Spain. I have a home there which I occupy less than 6 months of the year.


Normal in this area seems you need a Passport, NIE and Padron and the Padron needs to be not older than a few months, last car I bought I used a Padron older than a year no problem, this is Valencia, bought a car in Murcia and the need less paperwork, no Padron.


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

Horlics said:


> I bought a new car about 2 months ago from a dealer in Javea (Valencia region). All that was needed was my NIE and address in Spain. I have a home there which I occupy less than 6 months of the year.


I just bought a new car and it was basically just the padron, but as that wasn't ready at the time, a copy of my passport, NIE and rental agreement did the trick.

The only quirk was that being a new car, I had to go to the Agencia Tributaria to get some sticker or another, and they took copies of everything too. When I got to the Agencia it was empty, and three clerks were sitting there twiddling their thumbs. So I walked up to one and he said "appointnments only". So I look around and there is noone there still, so I ask if I can make an appointment. So he hands me a ticket for an appointment 2 minutes later and tells me to go sit in the waiting area. So I do, and we both watch the clock for two minutes till my appointment comes around, then he says " ok, number 34 please", and I attend my appointment. It felt very monty python and when finally dealing with him I got a fit of the giggles, which seemed to set off his sense of humour too and the whole thing ended up quite a fun experience.


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Brilliant, nowadays Michael Mcintyre


----------

